# Name that weed



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Is this Sago Pondweed?

Does wideon grass grow around here?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Looks like a _Potamogeton sp._ I don't know if it is sago, leafy, or small pondweed. Wideon grass is found in Ohio but is much more common in coastal areas. The pondweeds are much more common in Ohio.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's not growing very fast. I think it's strange that my two grass carp aren't eating it. It doesn't bother me looks or fishing wise. Is there any reason to be concerned about it?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry about the slow response.... one of my pets chewed through my cat5 from the router... had to find time to find a replacement 


That is without a doubt not Sago. Sago's leaves are thin. Potamogetons, as whole encompass A LOT of plants. American Pondweed is a potamogeton and looks nothing like those photos. 

Seperate a single plant of each one that you find that think looks unique. Check for alternating or opposite leaves. Then try to get a better picture if you could. I think you _might_ have two different species. Narrowleaf pondweed of some variety and southern naiad.

Looks like it's growing in shallow water, where lazy grass carp won't dare venture  Regardless if you're concerned with it's easy to control. I'de recommend spot applications with a combination of Reward and Cutrine.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

Monkeypaw no doubt


----------

